# BELOVED DOG STOLEN LISBON!!



## thekatemcgee (5 mo ago)

Our beloved dog Muttley was stolen whilst in lisbon in early hours of Thursday morning 11th August. Obviously we searched high and low but to no avail. Im in process of registering with all dog homes/shelters/and general people who clearly care. He is chipped. If anyone has any advice or suggestions, all will be welcome. We have had to return to London and are planning to return to Lisbon in the next week, we had been robbed and so needed to sort new cards for bank etc. We are distraught.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

So sorry to read this, were you on Holiday? What a nightmare! 
It sounds as though you're doing everything possible.
I do hope he's found safe and well.


----------

